# Light Weight OTT Frame For $3.83



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

My son had been asking me to find him a small, light and fairly thin frame to carry with his fishing gear. I picked a few of these up on eBay for $3.83 each. The listing said they come with bands but there were no bands included. Just as well as I would have changed them anyway.

They come with some hollow plastic green scales that pop off easy enough and they have a much less cheap look to them without the scales.

Removing the scales gets the thickness down a lot which was the goal.

Once the little plastic handle scales are removed there are no markings or lettering left on the frames. Just plain black.

Overall Height: 4 1/4"

Outside fork width: 3 3/4"

Inside fork width" 2 3/8"

They are OTT only.

Thickest point at handle is 9/16" and thinnest at fork is about 1/2"

Sorry I have nothing to weigh them with but they are very light.

Material is some unknown molded plastic. I think perhaps ABS.

I have one for each of us banded up with some .8mm tapered 18mm to 12mm Chinese Latex and leather pouches.

I have to admit for something under $4 they feel very good in my hand and shoot as good as most anything I have at 10 meters.

I have no worries about the strength since they will never have heavy bands on them.

The little pinky hole in the frame gives excellent control with the target bands.

I consider these for use with light bands only. No reason to try anything heavy on them and risk breakage.

Overall this is probably the best small frame value I have seen thus far.

I apologize for the crappy photo. The frame looks a lot better than the picture shows.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Great review!

Looks like a great tool for the job!

I'm sure you and your boy will have great times with these.

I've seen previous commenters who also removed the green scales. Sounds like the way to go!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

KawKan said:


> Great review!
> 
> Looks like a great tool for the job!
> 
> ...


The green scales make it WAY too thick for what my son was looking for plus they give it a "cheap toy" look. All things considered I really like them for casual target shooting and my son can hit little targets quite well with it at 10 meters. So far my personal best with it is six direct hits in a row on a 1 5/8" foam golf ball at 10 meters. Given that I do not know what the material is or how strong it is, I will never put heavy bands on one. As cheap as they are I may put one in a vise and do a break test with a recording scale. They appear to be more than strong enough for fairly light bands but I would not push my luck with an unknown material. No slingshot is worth getting hurt over. That goes double for something under $4. The shape sort of reminds me of a Capuchin with a wider handle and shallower shooting window. The Capuchin may have been the inspiration behind the shape for all I know. Not a chance you could make a quality comparison between the two. I have an aluminum core Capuchin of similar size and they are outstanding little frames. I wish they were still being made. I also wish I could tell you the brand name on these but that was on the removed and trashed scales and looks like Alien Hieroglyphs to me. Obviously I can't read Chinese. There are several sources and I have seen it for under $3 but this is the seller I bought from as I have bought other things from them without issue in the past.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hunting-Slingshot-Outdoor-Catapult-Plastic-Outdoor-Game-Supply-With-Rubber-Band/113002310764?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

The cheap looking scales are not glued in any way and can be removed in under a minute.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks, Fiveshooter.
Very detailed and useful information.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks, Fiveshooter.
Very detailed and useful information.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I removed the scales on mine too. It happened accidentally. I was knocking the frame against a wood table to see how solid it was when I heard the scale rattle. The scales were press fit and they came off rather easily. Once they were removed I really liked the look. I have since done a paracord wrap. I totally agree with the review that this should be light bands only.

I'm thinking about getting a bunch and using them as giveaways.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

stevekt said:


> I removed the scales on mine too. It happened accidentally. I was knocking the frame against a wood table to see how solid it was when I heard the scale rattle. The scales were press fit and they came off rather easily. Once they were removed I really liked the look. I have since done a paracord wrap. I totally agree with the review that this should be light bands only.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a bunch and using them as giveaways.


My son won't use anything else at this point. I got him 8 spares in case he gets a fork hit. Since I don't know what the material is he will have to retire any frame he gets a single fork hit on.

I wish I knew it could take a few hits and still be safe to shoot but I do not know that for sure so the rule of replacing the frame if fork hit will have to remain in place. It's just not worth the risk.

I absolutely agree they look much better without the green scales. They give it a "cheap toy" look while the core itself is a decent slingshot by itself. More so at a price of under $4


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I have one of these in route now, looks like it will be fun to shoot


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

LIKE all prior post I guess I should be used to the like button not working, I know several people in our town that are just LIKE this LIKE button, they dont LIKE to work either. In fact they don’t LIKE to work at all. At least this LIKE button will work once in awhile, even though it doesn’t LIKE to.


----------



## masterofcrappie (Mar 6, 2018)

I bought one of these and the first time I squeezed the handle, one of the scales cracked. Removed them immediately. The problem was that now it was too thin for my big hands. Solved that with a paracord wrap. Really liked it then. So did my son in law. It's now in his possession! While I completely understand why you bought spares, the one he's using has taken a handful of fork hits.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

masterofcrappie said:


> I bought one of these and the first time I squeezed the handle, one of the scales cracked. Removed them immediately. The problem was that now it was too thin for my big hands. Solved that with a paracord wrap. Really liked it then. So did my son in law. It's now in his possession! While I completely understand why you bought spares, the one he's using has taken a handful of fork hits.


If it's taken some fork hit's it is probably safer to replace it. Since I have no idea what the material is, my son is under a strict rule to discard and replace after a single fork hit. He hasn't had a fork hit yet but I think it's only a matter of time.

It's possible it could still be safe after a few hits but since I have no idea what the plastic is, I would rather put a fork hit one in the trash than chance it.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I have had mine for a bit now and have it setup with 2040 singles. Shoots well, I like the green scales but I think they are coming off soon. I believe I will wrap the handle to give it a little more girth. Nice sling for 4 bucks


----------

